# Programme starten nach Aufruf nicht mehr



## tomi (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Mein Mozilla Firefox und einige andere Programme wie licq starten unter Linux nicht mehr korrekt.
Wenn ich das Programm aufrufe sehe ich unten in der Kontrollliste einen Tab wie das Programm lädt. Das dauert eine Weile und danach ist dieser Tab weg, jedoch ohne dass das Programm geladen ist.
Dieses Problem habe ich seit gestern, als der Firefox notdürftig geschlossen werden musste, weil er bei einem Dokument nicht mehr reagiert hat.

Meine verwendete Distribution ist Mandrake 10.1.

Ich danke jedem für eine Antwort.


----------



## tomi (4. Januar 2005)

Es scheint irgendein Problem mit dem Plugin-Manager vom Firefox zu geben.

Wenn ich den Firefox über die Konsole aufrufe erhalte ich folgenden Fehler:

```
INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager
```

An diesem Plugin-Manager habe ich gestern auch etwas gearbeitet, bis die Fehler kam, dass er nicht mehr reagiert.
Weiß jemand wie ich das wieder hinbekommen kann?
danke


----------



## Daniel Toplak (4. Januar 2005)

Geh mal in dein $HOME-Verzeichnis und lösch dein .firefox Verzeichnis. Aber vorsicht! Dabei gehen benutzerspezifische Einstellungen verloren, ggf. solltest du das Verzeichnis umbennen bzw. sichern.

Gruß Daniel


----------

